# What are my options



## Jscoyne2 (Oct 29, 2014)

So I was going to run my phone or a tablet to a DAC that turned the usb otg to rcas, and then have that sent to my Minidsp. Having the volume controlled by the minidsp wired remote. However, I cant seem to get the remote to power on no matter what i do. 

Which means, i need a new way to control volume. Anyone got any ideas?

Sent from my XT1710-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

Jscoyne2 said:


> So I was going to run my phone or a tablet to a DAC that turned the usb otg to rcas, and then have that sent to my Minidsp. Having the volume controlled by the minidsp wired remote. However, I cant seem to get the remote to power on no matter what i do.
> 
> Which means, i need a new way to control volume. Anyone got any ideas?


Does the DSP itself power up fine?

Do you have the newer OLED remote or the original?

Have you tried a new remote cable? It needs to be a 4-wire RJ-11.

Did you recently update the FW & Software on the DSP? And did you also update the FW for the remote to match?

MiniDSP support is usually very accommodating. Make sure that you test all of the potential problems beforehand (solid connections, good remote cable, updated FW/software on the DSP & Remote, etc.) and then email them with the problem.

Most likely they will just ship you a new remote if you can send them photos or upload a short video showing what is or isn't happening when you power up the DSP.

Let them know specifically what you have tried in order to get it to work.

If all else fails, I still have an original remote that I could send you for a few $. The tiny square rubber part of the # 1 preset button is missing, but all of the buttons still work, and it has a different knob on the dial.

If you don't want to deal with using the miniDSP remote, you could buy a simple stereo RCA line-level in/out "Bass Knob" to control volume. It's basically a stereo potentiometer. Just be aware that cheap ones might have some slight discrepancy between the R & L volume levels (it's not easy to get a cheap, dual-gang pot to be perfectly matched).

You would place it in-line between the DAC's analog RCA output and the DSP's analog input, and would need an extra set of RCA interconnects. Something like this...










Rockford-Fosgate Inline Stereo RCA Remote Level Control

eBay - Stereo RCA Inline Remote Amplifier Level Knob

PAC-Audio, Navone Engineering, and many other car audio companies have these available in different styles and sizes.


----------



## Jscoyne2 (Oct 29, 2014)

bbfoto said:


> Does the DSP itself power up fine?
> 
> Do you have the newer OLED remote or the original?
> 
> ...


Ive tried everything. Dsp is fine. Tried many different wires. Have the old remote. Firmware update wont go through online or offline. Ive gone through every avenue possible. Kinda in a corner. Trying to get it done before a competition in 2 weeks. 

Put in a ticket on Saturday. Maybe ill email them again and be more thorough about what I've tried.

Sent from my XT1710-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

The


Jscoyne2 said:


> Ive tried everything. Dsp is fine. Tried many different wires. Have the old remote. Firmware update wont go through online or offline. Ive gone through every avenue possible. Kinda in a corner. Trying to get it done before a competition in 2 weeks.
> 
> Put in a ticket on Saturday. Maybe ill email them again and be more thorough about what I've tried.


They won't get back to you on the weekends.

Make sure that the tiny "Remote Turn-On" mode switch on the DSP unit is set to the appropriate position (1 or 2), and not on 3 or stuck somewhere between those positions.

Did you get the Firmware update to go through on the Main DSP unit???

Are you using it with DIRAC or without?

You need to make sure that the DSP is fully updated first without the remote attached. Then power down the DSP, attach the remote, turn on the DSP and apply the update for the Remote. The instructions are pretty well spelled out in the DOCs for update files.

If you're doing the update via the microSD card, make sure that only the 1 update file for the appropriate device is in the root directory of the card (i.e. "E/:updatefile.bin") and that the card is formatted correctly with no other folders or files on it.

It'd probably be fastest to get up & running by buying one of the Remote RCA Line Level knobs from a local shop or Amazon Prime if possible. Most shops stock the PAC-Audio version.


----------



## Jscoyne2 (Oct 29, 2014)

bbfoto said:


> The
> 
> 
> They won't get back to you on the weekends.
> ...


Dsp is fully updated. Ill check the switch tho it shouldn't matter. The dsp works fine. Plays music and everything. Its just the remote that doesn't work.

Both the SD update method and inside the minidsp software remote update method give me the same error message. So im thinking its got to be an internal dsp issue. Hardware perhaps. Says something along the lines of "failed to send/receive update"

Even tried a different laptop in case it was a firewall issue. But that shouldn't matter cuz the SD method not working wouldn't be a firewall issue.

Might be two separate issues. Controller not working and the minidsp 8x12 board not having a working remote section. Idk. We'll seen what customer support says



Sent from my XT1710-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## lithium (Oct 29, 2008)

Had an issue with my cable going bad and replaced it with this. It has to be a straight cable!!!









Amazon.com: C2G 09600 RJ12 6P6C Straight Modular Cable, Silver (14 Feet, 4.26 Meters) : Everything Else


Buy C2G 09600 RJ12 6P6C Straight Modular Cable, Silver (14 Feet, 4.26 Meters): Everything Else - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



smile.amazon.com





Couple things to note, when your laptop is plugged into the USB port on the DSP you need to have the DSP software running and synced (connected top right of the app) for the volume knob to work. If you're plugged in to the USB but not synced it wont work.


----------



## Jscoyne2 (Oct 29, 2014)

Might be a wire issue. My 6 point phone wire seems to be crossover and not straight thru

Sent from my XT1710-02 using Tapatalk


----------

